
 Education course on hiring for startups - Cmccann7
http://sduniversityhiring.eventbrite.com/
======
Cmccann7
A lot of my startup friends have been having a terribly hard time hiring
people here in the bay area and in NYC so we are putting together this
educational event around the topic of hiring.

Tried to bring together the best people we knew who have hired successfully in
the past to share their tactical knowledge on the subject.

